# android tv box



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

My friend who likes to fiddle with things he knows nothing about has brought me an android tv box with kodi and gotham on it. He also has an app called superuser on it. This app is stopping kodi and gotham from opening up. he gets superuser denied to kodi and the same with xbmc gotham. How can I uninstall or remove superuser. Thanks in advance.:grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi all I can find which might help is getting the original firmware ETC from the makers and reinstalling it.


----------

